# Heartfelt Thanks!



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

And I thank you and the forum too. You were one of the first people to start asking me specifics on Tucker in his thread. Both our boys had the nose bleeds. So many others helped out too. Even just a simple good morning how is Tucker helped so much. How I miss him so. I try to give back too.

I am amazed at the amount of knowledge and support here. Thanks folks :wavey:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I add my very very heartfelt thanks to you, and to the forum. I don't know how I could have gotten through everything with Toby without the help and support.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hugs my dear friend. You have certainly been a wise and compassionate friend to so many who have walked that path after you and Barkley. I know he is so proud how his mom has benefited others by what she learned on their journey together. Barkley lives on in everyone that has benefited or was touched in some way from your efforts to comfort and share. And hopefully they will pay it forward to keep Barkley's light ongoing in bigger and bigger circles. I will always be thankful that I was able to meet and love on that sweet boy!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

No thanks needed my dear! You have given back with your love, inspiration and support in more ways than you could possibly know!!!!!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

just adding my agreement with everyone! thank YOU!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Hugs my dear friend. You have certainly been a wise and compassionate friend to so many who have walked that path after you and Barkley. I know he is so proud how his mom has benefited others by what she learned on their journey together. Barkley lives on in everyone that has benefited or was touched in some way from your efforts to comfort and share. And hopefully they will pay it forward to keep Barkley's light ongoing in bigger and bigger circles. I will always be thankful that I was able to meet and love on that sweet boy!


Couldn't say it any better! Thank you for all you have done to help me and my fur babies. Barkley is a very special boy who lives in the hearts of many of us even though we never got to meet him in person.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Adding my thanks as well to you Dallas. You are so amazingly supportive and knowledgeable for everyone here. Your support has gotten so many of us through some dark hours indeed.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Dallas Gold,
My only regret in reading your beautiful post is that I wasn't on this forum to know your beloved Barkley. You are in our hearts today and we all know you would do the same for any of us on here. Definitely spoil your beautiful boy Toby as much as you can today to celebrate your bridge boy's life.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

This place is a miracle factory, so much knowledge, love, support and compassion. And you are a major part, Anne!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Unfortunately, I wasn't here in time to get to know your Barkley, but I do know what you mean about this forum being such a caring and supportive place. And you yourself are a big part of that.

So thank YOU.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

This is the only forum I belong to so I guess I am biased, but it is so supportive and helpful in all ways.
I send out my thanks too!


----------

